

Build Node-JS expert systems with node-CLIPS - kumarharsh
https://github.com/atrniv/node-clips
CLIPS, an acronym for "C Language Integrated Production System" is a fast, efficient and absolutely free tool for building expert systems. Now, we bring that goodness to Node-js.
======
kumarharsh
A Nodejs native extension which allows developers to use this popular CLIPS
system to build expert systems.

CLIPS is a productive development and delivery expert system tool which
provides a complete environment for the construction of rule and/or object
based expert systems. Developed at NASA in 1985, CLIPS is now widely used
throughout the government, industry, and academia.

Check out the online CLIPS documentation:
<http://clipsrules.sourceforge.net/OnlineDocs.html>

